
Ask HN: How do you keep track of your life? - napolux
New Year&#x27;s resolution: I want to keep track of my expenses, the water I drink, the sideprojects I&#x27;m working on, etc...<p>A Todo list is not enough, there&#x27;s no app for what I&#x27;m looking for... I&#x27;m looking into Bullet Journal: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bulletjournal.com&#x2F; but I don&#x27;t know if it&#x27;s the right tool for me.<p>How do you keep track of your life? Any tip to share?
======
troydavis
Regarding "Any tip to share?": Start with a reason, not a data source. That
is, what question(s) are you hoping to answer, or what hypothesis do you want
to test?

Let the questions lead back to what few things are useful to track and how to
track them.

~~~
napolux
Thanks. I’m making a plan right now

